# friction stir welding



## ENG.elra3e (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​

الموضوع دا أظن انة جديد من حيث الطرح على ساحة النقاش فى الدول العربية من وجهة نظرى .
ولهذا فضلت ان اعمل هذا المجال فى مشروع التخرج بتاعى.

رجائا من لدية معلومات تفيد فى هذا المجال ان يرفقها فى المشاركة.


----------



## ENG.elra3e (15 أبريل 2009)

للاسف كنت عاوز ارفق نسخة من التقرير النائى للمشروع لايفاده الاخوه منة ولكن للاسف حجمة كبير مش عارف ارفقة. حد عنده حل للمشكلة دى.


----------



## gamalabd (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
فعا هذا المشروع fsw مشروع كويس وانا اخذوته فى المشروع . بالنسبة fsw انة طريقة جديدة فى اللحامات. بالنسبة للمهندس الذى تكلم عن المشروع ياريت يكون فى تعاون بنا وبة ,وعلى فكرة اسمى المهندس/ جمال عبد الباقى الشوادفى ( هندسة الفزات والمواد ) كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس


----------



## tito12121212 (24 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## Eng-student (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على موضوعك المتميز


----------



## mohsmzkh (29 مايو 2010)

هذا الموضوع هو مشروع التخرج وكان الدراسه مركزه فى دراسه تاثير متغيرات عمليه اللحام المختلفه فى الخواص الميكانيكيه لوصله اللحام وكان ذلك من خلاال عمنل اختبارات شد وصلاده وكسر و microstructure


----------

